# Sigles / siglas: INEM, NAFSS, NIE, NIF, CIF



## Steph.

Hola a todos,

Je dois traduire un contrat de travail espagnol. Que veulent dire les sigles suivants ?

1- INEM = ?
2- NAFSS en tramite = ?
3- NIF = _Número de Identificación Fiscal_
4- NIE = _Número de Identificación por Extranjero _?? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Domtom

1- Instituto Nacional de Empleo

También puede ser: Instituto de Enseñanza Media (como el lycée francés), sólo que creo que ya no se llama así.


----------



## Domtom

2- Número de Afiliación a la Seguridad Social, en trámite.


----------



## CitizenClaire

1- INEM = Instituto National de Empleo
2- NAFSS en tramite = ?
3- NIF = Número de Identificación Fiscal
4- NIE = Número de Identificación de Extranjero


----------



## Domtom

4- Número de Identidad de Extranjero


----------



## meryjoe

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour tout le monde!

Hola! tengo que traducir un documento bancario y tengo que traducir las siglas NIF al francés.. pero no sé a cuales se corresponden. 
Alguien lo sabe y me puede echar una mano?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!!!!!
bizzz!!


----------



## spectrenoir01

Creo que debe ser el RIB ( relevé d'identification bancaire ) si se trata del numero de identificacion bancaria.  Pero no soy especialista. Otra confirmacion seria necesaria.  Saludos.


----------



## jprr

spectrenoir01 said:


> Creo que debe ser el RIB ( relevé d'identification bancaire ) si se trata del numero de identificacion bancaria.  Pero no soy especialista. Otra confirmacion seria necesaria.  Saludos.



Hola:
No creo ... mirá ... 
*Número de identificación fiscal*

El más parecido sería (¿?) el numéro d'identification national ...


----------



## spectrenoir01

Pues me parece que se queda en NIF ( numéro d'identification fiscal). Lo he visto utilizado en textos economicos buscando un poco en la red.


----------



## meryjoe

Ok! a mí tmb me suena NIF pero me gustaría estar totalmente segura!!

Muchas gracias 

PD: si alguien más puede aportar algo.. bienvenido sea!


----------



## Acelerer

El CIF se puede asociar el NIF al SIRET (Système d’Identification du Répertoire des Etablissements)
Tal como se aclara en otro hilo de este foro (Siglas):
Para las intercambios comerciales en la CEE, hay que mencionar el nº de identifición de la empresa como sigue:
España : ES y NIF por ej.: ES A31480429
Francia: FR y 11 números (a partir del Siret/Siren).
En Francia se llama : numéro de TVA intracommunautaire.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
NIF aparece en el diccionario de WR español-francés en "NIF" _ http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/NIF
Se trata efectivamente del Numero de Identificación Fiscal de la empresa y equivale al número de TVA en Francia.

Como te indica Acelerer, en la Comunidad Europea corresponde al "numéro de TVA intracommunautaire".
Su explicación, de cómo se constituye, me parece perfecta.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Acelerer said:


> El CIF se puede asociar el NIF al SIRET (Système d’Identification du Répertoire des Etablissements)
> Tal como se aclara en otro hilo de este foro (Siglas):
> Para las intercambios comerciales en la CEE, hay que mencionar el nº de identifición de la empresa como sigue:
> España : ES y NIF por ej.: ES A31480429
> Francia: FR y 11 números (a partir del Siret/Siren).
> En Francia se llama : numéro de TVA intracommunautaire.


 
En España, el NIF no es exclusivo de las personas jurídicas, ya que cualquier persona fisíca tiene un NIF que corresponde a su DNI si es española o a su NIE si es extranjera, por lo que entiendo que puede corresponder, salvo error por mi parte, al *numéro fiscal* francés.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Hemos olvida preguntar si la traducción estaba relacionada con una empresa. Pero, por experiencia, creo que la explicación de Acelerer
es la correcta.

¿Que entiendes por número fiscal francés?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Tina Iglesias said:


> ¿Que entiendes por número fiscal francés?


´

Numéro fiscal.


----------



## amary_c

Una pregunta en cuanto a INEM (insituto nacional de empleo)... es lo mismo que Agence pôle emploi en Francia?

Gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



> L' INEM  (_Instituto Nacional de Empleo_) est l'équivalent du  Pôle Emploi  et des ASSEDIC français.


 
Fuente: ¡clic!


----------



## javvvi

Estoy traduciendo un documento de una factura de una empresa a otra.
Tengo entendido que TVA = IVA
Y según he leido aqui TVA = NIF? realmente TVA = NIF = IVA??

Gracias!


----------



## VRF

A ver, resumamos 

IVA = impuesto de valor añadido
TVA = taxe à valeur ajoutée
ambos son impuestos que se aplican sobre cualquier producto que se compre/venda.

NIF = número de identificación fiscal, que permite identificar a una empresa/persona dentro de su país.
CIF = idem, pero incluye una letra al final de los números. Ahora dado que es obligatoria, NIF y CIF equivalen a lo mismo.
El equivalente en Francia es el Nº SIRET para las empresas; las personas tienen une pièce d'identité, aunque su número se menciona mucho menos que aquí y, en general, en los contratos, etc... las personas se identifican simplemente por su nombre, dirección y profesión.

El Nº de TVA es equivalente al Nº SIRET, precedido de FR y dos siglas, y se usa para identificar a una empresa dentro de la CEE
En España se llama código intracomunitario y equivale al CIF precedido de las siglas ES


----------



## javvvi

Entonces donde ponga IVA se traduce por TVA.

Y donde ponga CIF o NIF se ha de poner Nº SIRET, u otra opción es "Nº de TVA" añadiendo las siglas del país.

En todo caso muchas gracias VRF!


----------



## VRF

Hola Javvvi:


> Entonces donde ponga IVA se traduce por TVA.​


OK pero atención, ten en cuenta que a lo mejor el texto se refiere al impuesto específico de cada país, en cuyo caso yo te sugeriría que lo precisaras, ya que el porcentaje aplicado es diferente.
ej.: El coche se vende en España por 10.000€ + IVA = La voiture est vendue en Espagne pour 10.000€ + la TVA espagnole 



> Y donde ponga CIF o NIF se ha de poner Nº SIRET OK, u otra opción es "Nº de TVA" añadiendo las siglas del país.


 No, has de poner nº de TVA si pone Nº CIF intracomunitario y NO has de poner las siglas, pues las mismas ya forman parte intríseca del código, es decir,
 nº de TVA (francés) = FR + 2 dígitos q facilita Hacienda tras solicitarse de forma expresa alegando operaciones comerciales intracomunitarias + nº siret
nº CIF intracomunitario (español) = ES + CIF, manteniendo la letra delante si se trata de una SL o SA, ej.: ES-A-15.130.130

En todo caso muchas gracias VRF! De nada ​


----------



## MEL-FR-SP

Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo una web al francés destinada a países francófonos de Africa. Mi dilema es como traducir NIF, ya que tenía pensado poner VAT number como equivalente al CIF.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Mel-fr-sp et bienvenue parmi nous.

Excuse-moi, mais "vat number", ce n'est pas du français. Tu dis traduire en français...

Gévy


----------

